
I know why Google Cloud is falling behind - jinkangcen
https://medium.com/@jinkangcen/i-know-why-google-cloud-is-falling-behind-9f7357c3abc3
======
jinkangcen
We got fed up with Google Cloud yesterday as they unplugged things without
warning even if we have the paying accounts in place. I know it is a small
case to them and they won't care. We still need to raise the voice and that
they need to know they are holding a wrong mindset and wrong policies on their
users. To save your time, you may jump directly to paragraph#3.

~~~
kerng
Yeah. This is a common, recurring pattern. I'm not sure why they are not
acting on this feedback. Maybe we don't spend enough money?

------
surferbayarea
It's because they did some weird integration with a common payments system
that is broken. If you call their customer support, they will bounce you from
the cloud Dept to the wallet team to payments and so on...it's a classic big
company issue trying to consolidate things like payments across many products.

~~~
jinkangcen
That is interesting to learn that it is the wallet team handling the payments,
not someone in the Cloud team. But the issue here is not payment, it is how
they handle the free tier users. And they mess up in the case when several
owners together in the same projects.

~~~
londons_explore
I bet the free tier was somehow done by the payments team as a special $0
item...

------
quantumcd
Funny reading this about to get into a call with Rackspace trying to
rationalize our accounting department not paying some huge invoices well past
due... luckily they haven't turned anything off though. Can't say anything
negative about them in that regard.

~~~
jinkangcen
Uptime is the first most important thing for internet companies! Guarantee the
upmost uptime builds great reputations for a cloud provider, don't know why
Google still don't get it.

------
verdverm
I did not experienced this on any of the four accounts and dozens of projects
I have had go through the free trial period.

PEBCAK¿

